# Help Research Smokin-It 3 and 3D



## mfreel (May 11, 2016)

I've had 2 MES 30s and 1 MES 40 for several years but they're starting to go on the fritz.  I'm trying to research the Smokin-It 3 and 3D smokers and I could use some insight.

Here are some questions I have about the Smokin-It smokers.  *Thank you for your time helping me out!!!*

What's the difference between the analog and digital models?  Looks like the top temps are 250 and 300, respectively.  Anything other than that?
Are the probes on the 3D accurate?  I currently use a Mav 732.
Have there been any issues/concerns with the digital controls, especially when it's kept outside?
How does the Smokin-It smoker do in the cold, well below freezing?
Can I still use my AMNPS in the Smokin-It smokers?
Size comparisons between the MES 40 and SI 3 look to be fairly close.  Any concerns on the size?
Any other pros/cons you think I should know?
Thanks, again, for your time and help!!!

Mike


----------



## old sarge (May 11, 2016)

Mike - That's quite a list.
1. The analog controller will swing high and low of the set temperature 20 or so degrees. But it averages out during the smoke. The PID is accurate to within a degree or 2. 
2. The probe on age PID is accurate. The analog probe is pretty accurate. As I stated on 1, there are temperature swings on the analog.  See the FAQ on the Smokin-it site.
3. Yes there have been problems. User mistakes rather than equipment are most common. On the D models, some folks have managed to skewer the meat on the probe, for rested against it. Once they realized their error, and cleaned the probe, all was well.  There has been a smoker or two that shipped with a loose connection to the switch (loose crimp) and was easily fixed. Also one probe issue and it was replaced. That is all that I am aware of or can remember reading about. 
4. They reportedly work just fine in freezing weather. More at the SI site. I live in Arizona so I don't get the real cold weather.  So far no issues. 
5. Yes. But keep in mind that SI units are very tight units with limited air flow. Your AMNPS may be difficult to keep lit.
6. The SI site has dimensions. You have the Mes40. Visit SI and compare. 
7. Shipping is not free.
Dave


----------



## mark4mn (May 12, 2016)

I have both analog #2 and #3. Temperature swings are more than PID and are limited to 250 degrees. When I bought mine, PID versions were not yet available (#2 is 4 years old). 

I live in Northern CA and have run them in 20 degree weather without issue. Even had them get caught in the rain and no issues there either (not on purpose). 

One cool feature of the PID version is the ability to program temperature profiles.

As to the ANMPS, I do not have one and have no need to get one. Use wood chunks for long smokes, chips for cold smoking.  

One nice thing about the SI is, in my opinion as a long time owner, the lack of a need for mods. I own a Chargriller and have done mod after mod only to get it to work the way I want it to. Please understand that I have no issue with people who do mods as it was kinda fun with the 
Chargriller, I just have come to like that I took both from the box and they just worked!

Mark


----------



## bullarcher (May 13, 2016)

I have had a MES for a couple years now, and use AMNPS with it. My MES went toes up for the second time last fall, and have not been able to fix it (another electrical issue) I have been shopping for a new unit for the last 6 months and have decided to pull the trigger on a SI 3D this weekend. SI appears to be much better build, so I am hoping I will not have all the issues I have had with the MES. I am going with the 3D vs the 3 for the more precise temp control. The 3D definitely has more internal space than my MES 30, and is deeper so I can put whole racks of ribs on the racks without cutting them up. I have a large supply of pellets which I am told work fine in the 3D with the chip screen. During my time with the MES and AMNPS, I had several overnight smokes when the pellets in the AMNPS went out, so I didn't get much smoke on the meat. I am looking forward to this problem going away with the new unit. I have been spending a fair amount of time on the Smokin-IT forumn. lots of good information. I will re-post in the next couple weeks after I have had a few smokes with the SI3D.


----------



## old sarge (May 13, 2016)

BullArcher-congratulations on the purchase. The SI3D is a very good choice.


----------



## bullarcher (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Old Sarge. I am picking it up tomorrow afternoon from Steve


----------



## old sarge (May 13, 2016)

Well, you have saved quite a bit in shipping costs. I think you'll enjoy meeting him and talking with him. Very personable.   Dave


----------

